# new kettle



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is at the domestic end of my set-up by I often use my kettle for warming up cappa cups (saves tank water) and of course for aeropress duties.

The dualit 72402 is 1.5L and more style over function but this model seems quite well built and has an easy filling lid. Boils quickly 2.3kw and boil temp is quite agreeable (not too hot)....and of course matches the toaster







.









Apologies for the juicy salif lemon squeezer which also sits in that corner and has a habit of photoboming my kitchen pics!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

V nice. What happened to your Alessi kettle?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> V nice. What happened to your Alessi kettle?


Thanks. That just sits on the hob.....for use in emergencies.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Great Kettle & Dualit toaster, Had a 4 slice for a wedding present 15 years a go. All 4 slots used every day, hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

glevum said:


> Great Kettle & Dualit toaster, Had a 4 slice for a wedding present 15 years a go. All 4 slots used every day, hasn't missed a beat.


Yes they are nice toasters and you can also buy the elements separately should they ever pack up. My neihgbor has an ancient 6 slice dualit from his old workplace...nice solid piece of kit.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Is that a massive kettle and toaster next to the spaceship. Or just a small spaceship????


----------

